# Tested early. No line right?



## hayleight87

So I'm 7dpo, I don't think we caught the egg because My partner was away most the week leading up to ov. 

But definitely no second line right?


----------



## hayleight87

Ok 10 minutes later


----------



## crazy4baby09

I see a faint line in the first post second picture. It's definitely there in the second post I think you may have a Bfp! Good luck!


----------



## hayleight87

I hope so. I'm going to leave it a few days to test again, I'll update then xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye on the last tests. Good luck


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

i feel like i see something on it


----------



## hayleight87

Bfn over the last few days. 

I've order a first response but will only use it if AF is late. 9dpo today but I'm guessing AF will be here Thursday.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------

